# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  این نتیجه من شد...به نظر شما چه کنم؟

## پتروس

با سلام به دوستای گلم که وقت گذاشتین و دارین میخونین.
من دهه 60ی هستم و لیسانس زیست دارم (94فارغ شدم)یکی دوباری برای ارشد شرکت کردم  96 ارشد قبول شدم و بعد اتفاقات ناخوشایند مجبورذ شدم انصرف بدم.کنکور مجدد شرکت کردم چون اصلا نمیتونستم شغلی با رشتم پیدا کنم. و نتیجش این شد.


نکات منفی:خوب نخوندم تنبلی کردم روی دروس عمومی و ریاضی و فیزیک وقت کمی  گذاشتم همین زیستم نشد خوب و کامل بخونم .دینی 3 و عربی و کلا هیچی.ساعات مطلاعه ام پایین بود.متاسفانه پایه ضعیفی در محاسبات و ریاضی دارم.
حالا نمیدونم کلا بیخیال کنکور بشم یا برم دنبال یه کار دیگه.
هزینه مشاور هم ندارم که از 50 تا 300 هزار تومن ماهی باید بدم.کانون شرکت کردم پارسال که بهترین ترازم 5800 بود.
یکم شمورت بدین بهم تا شاید بتونم یه تصمیم مناسب بگیرم.
منابع هم گاج و خیلی سبز و همین چیزای رایج رو داشتم.
دعا به جونتون سپاس!

----------


## david80

داداش شما زیست خیلی خوبی داری 
اگه پول داری برو کلاس عربی و ریاضی و فیزیک بقیه رو هم خودت بخونی راحت می تونی سی درصد درصداتو بیاری بالاتر

----------


## david80

لیسانس زیست بودی بچسبی زیست رو می تونی بالا ۸۵ ۹۰ ام بزنی ریلضی وفیزیکتم برسون بالا پنجاه شیمی بالا بالا ۶۰  عمومی هاتم بالا ۷۰

----------


## Aminmolavi

زیستو که تقریبا تسلط دارید وبا مطالعه خوب میتونید به بالای 80 یا 90 هم بروسونید که تا اینجا شمارو خیلی نسبت به بقیه متمایز میکنه ( شما زیستو 90 بزنید مثل این میمونه که ریاضی فیزیکو با هم تقریبا 50 زدید ).

هدف اصلی رو بزارید برای 3 تا درس شیمی ریاضی و فیزیک که ریاضی و فیزیک هر چقدرم پایه ضعیف باشه اگه همت کنید و برای هر کدوم روزی 2 ساعت وقت مفید بزارید ( بیشترش تست بزنید ) خیلی بعیده که نتیجه نگیرید.

و اما عمومی ها که نسبت به دروس اختصاصی زودبازده تر هستن برای عمومیا هم اگر روزی 2 ساعت به طور پیوسته وقت بزارید نتیجه مطلوبی میگیرید.

نکته ی مهم اینه که پیوستگی درس خوندن تو این 9 ماه حفظ بشه.

----------


## pegahmht

> با سلام به دوستای گلم که وقت گذاشتین و دارین میخونین.
> من 29 سالمه و لیسانس زیست دارم (94فارغ شدم)یکی دوباری برای ارشد شرکت کردم  96 ارشد قبول شدم و بعد اتفاقات ناخوشایند مجبورذ شدم انصرف بدم.کنکور مجدد شرکت کردم چون اصلا نمیتونستم شغلی با رشتم پیدا کنم. و نتیجش این شد.
> 
> 
> نکات منفی:خوب نخوندم تنبلی کردم روی دروس عمومی و ریاضی و فیزیک وقت کمی  گذاشتم همین زیستم نشد خوب و کامل بخونم .دینی 3 و عربی و کلا هیچی.ساعات مطلاعه ام پایین بود.متاسفانه پایه ضعیفی در محاسبات و ریاضی دارم.
> حالا نمیدونم کلا بیخیال کنکور بشم یا برم دنبال یه کار دیگه.
> هزینه مشاور هم ندارم که از 50 تا 300 هزار تومن ماهی باید بدم.کانون شرکت کردم پارسال که بهترین ترازم 5800 بود.
> یکم شمورت بدین بهم تا شاید بتونم یه تصمیم مناسب بگیرم.
> منابع هم گاج و خیلی سبز و همین چیزای رایج رو داشتم.
> دعا به جونتون سپاس!


  سلام
منم شرایط مشابه شما رو دارم  با این تفاوت که زیست صفرم
به نظرم امسال هم حتما شرکت کنید 
به خصوص که زیست رو میتونید به درصدای 80 90  هم برسونید خودتون رو

----------


## V_buqs

> با سلام به دوستای گلم که وقت گذاشتین و دارین میخونین.
> من 29 سالمه و لیسانس زیست دارم (94فارغ شدم)یکی دوباری برای ارشد شرکت کردم  96 ارشد قبول شدم و بعد اتفاقات ناخوشایند مجبورذ شدم انصرف بدم.کنکور مجدد شرکت کردم چون اصلا نمیتونستم شغلی با رشتم پیدا کنم. و نتیجش این شد.
> 
> 
> نکات منفی:خوب نخوندم تنبلی کردم روی دروس عمومی و ریاضی و فیزیک وقت کمی  گذاشتم همین زیستم نشد خوب و کامل بخونم .دینی 3 و عربی و کلا هیچی.ساعات مطلاعه ام پایین بود.متاسفانه پایه ضعیفی در محاسبات و ریاضی دارم.
> حالا نمیدونم کلا بیخیال کنکور بشم یا برم دنبال یه کار دیگه.
> هزینه مشاور هم ندارم که از 50 تا 300 هزار تومن ماهی باید بدم.کانون شرکت کردم پارسال که بهترین ترازم 5800 بود.
> یکم شمورت بدین بهم تا شاید بتونم یه تصمیم مناسب بگیرم.
> منابع هم گاج و خیلی سبز و همین چیزای رایج رو داشتم.
> دعا به جونتون سپاس!



اگه ضعیفی خیلی برو فیلم ببین (سایت آلا رایگانه) اگه یکم بلدی تست بزن و تست بزن منابعم که ماشااله هزار تا تاپیک در موردش بحث شده

----------


## hamed_habibi

​فقط کافی زیست بالا 90بزنی  با درصدای خوب یعمومی ها ریاضی فیزیکم رو هم 70 80بزنی خوبه جوابه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> با سلام به دوستای گلم که وقت گذاشتین و دارین میخونین.
> من 29 سالمه و لیسانس زیست دارم (94فارغ شدم)یکی دوباری برای ارشد شرکت کردم  96 ارشد قبول شدم و بعد اتفاقات ناخوشایند مجبورذ شدم انصرف بدم.کنکور مجدد شرکت کردم چون اصلا نمیتونستم شغلی با رشتم پیدا کنم. و نتیجش این شد.
> 
> 
> نکات منفی:خوب نخوندم تنبلی کردم روی دروس عمومی و ریاضی و فیزیک وقت کمی  گذاشتم همین زیستم نشد خوب و کامل بخونم .دینی 3 و عربی و کلا هیچی.ساعات مطلاعه ام پایین بود.متاسفانه پایه ضعیفی در محاسبات و ریاضی دارم.
> حالا نمیدونم کلا بیخیال کنکور بشم یا برم دنبال یه کار دیگه.
> هزینه مشاور هم ندارم که از 50 تا 300 هزار تومن ماهی باید بدم.کانون شرکت کردم پارسال که بهترین ترازم 5800 بود.
> یکم شمورت بدین بهم تا شاید بتونم یه تصمیم مناسب بگیرم.
> منابع هم گاج و خیلی سبز و همین چیزای رایج رو داشتم.
> دعا به جونتون سپاس!


نه مشاور لازمه نه کلاس. اگه حوصله و وقت روزی 7-9 ساعت درس خوندن رو داری بشین برای کنکور. وگرنه وقت طلف نکن که با هزارتا کلاس و مشاور هم چیزی تغییر نمیکنه.
اگه تصمیم گرفتی کنکور بدی برای ریاضی و فیزیک کلی فیلم اموزشی رایگان توی نت هست که میتونه کمکت کنه. خواستی بگو لینک بدم

----------


## reka

سلام به دوست عزیزم به نظرم از گرداب کنکور بیا بیرون هرچند بیرون هم خبری نیست ولی دنیای خیلی بزرگتری است که میتونی خیلی کارها بکنی ..... کنکور مثل باتلاق میمونه امسال میشینی میخونی نتیجه نمیگیری بعدش میگی من که یکسال خوندم بذار یکبار دیگه شانسمو امتحان کنم و یهو به خودت میای میبینی 35 سالت شده و هیچ مهارتی بلد نیستی .... زیست کنکور هم با اون چیزی که شما خوندی تو دانشگاه فرق داره حتما خودت دیدی مثلا کتاب چیزهایی رو غیرعلمی توضیح داده، ابهام دار گفته، ناقص گفته در حالی که تو کنکور از همین مطالب میاره و خودتون شاهد بودین که سازمان سنجش حتی یک سوال رو هم حذف نکرد با اینکه حداقل 4 تا سوال زیست ابهام داشت .....

----------


## hamed_habibi

> سلام به دوست عزیزم به نظرم از گرداب کنکور بیا بیرون هرچند بیرون هم خبری نیست ولی دنیای خیلی بزرگتری است که میتونی خیلی کارها بکنی ..... کنکور مثل باتلاق میمونه امسال میشینی میخونی نتیجه نمیگیری بعدش میگی من که یکسال خوندم بذار یکبار دیگه شانسمو امتحان کنم و یهو به خودت میای میبینی 35 سالت شده و هیچ مهارتی بلد نیستی .... زیست کنکور هم با اون چیزی که شما خوندی تو دانشگاه فرق داره حتما خودت دیدی مثلا کتاب چیزهایی رو غیرعلمی توضیح داده، ابهام دار گفته، ناقص گفته در حالی که تو کنکور از همین مطالب میاره و خودتون شاهد بودین که سازمان سنجش حتی یک سوال رو هم حذف نکرد با اینکه حداقل 4 تا سوال زیست ابهام داشت .....


70زده  بیاد بیرون؟  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> سلام به دوست عزیزم به نظرم از گرداب کنکور بیا بیرون هرچند بیرون هم خبری نیست ولی دنیای خیلی بزرگتری است که میتونی خیلی کارها بکنی ..... کنکور مثل باتلاق میمونه امسال میشینی میخونی نتیجه نمیگیری بعدش میگی من که یکسال خوندم بذار یکبار دیگه شانسمو امتحان کنم و یهو به خودت میای میبینی 35 سالت شده و هیچ مهارتی بلد نیستی .... زیست کنکور هم با اون چیزی که شما خوندی تو دانشگاه فرق داره حتما خودت دیدی مثلا کتاب چیزهایی رو غیرعلمی توضیح داده، ابهام دار گفته، ناقص گفته در حالی که تو کنکور از همین مطالب میاره و خودتون شاهد بودین که سازمان سنجش حتی یک سوال رو هم حذف نکرد با اینکه حداقل 4 تا سوال زیست ابهام داشت .....


کنکور باتلاقه نیست ک گشادی با تلاقه

----------


## reka

طرف لیسانس زیست داشته میخواستی منفی بزنه من که رشتم ریاضی بود امسال زیستو 71 زدم 


> 70زده  بیاد بیرون؟

----------


## reka

کنکور باتلاقه، اما گشادی دست و پا زدنه  که باعث میشه بیشتر تو باتلاق فرو بری.... شماسن طرف رو هم  نظر بگیر


> کنکور باتلاقه نیست ک گشادی با تلاقه

----------


## reka

جالبه اکثرا دارن میگن زیستو بالای 90 بزنی، عمومیاتم بالا بزنی ریاضی فیزیکتم 70 یا 80 بزنی میتونی !!!!!

----------


## Rubiker

> با سلام به دوستای گلم که وقت گذاشتین و دارین میخونین.
> من 29 سالمه و لیسانس زیست دارم (94فارغ شدم)یکی دوباری برای ارشد شرکت کردم  96 ارشد قبول شدم و بعد اتفاقات ناخوشایند مجبورذ شدم انصرف بدم.کنکور مجدد شرکت کردم چون اصلا نمیتونستم شغلی با رشتم پیدا کنم. و نتیجش این شد.
> 
> 
> نکات منفی:خوب نخوندم تنبلی کردم روی دروس عمومی و ریاضی و فیزیک وقت کمی  گذاشتم همین زیستم نشد خوب و کامل بخونم .دینی 3 و عربی و کلا هیچی.ساعات مطلاعه ام پایین بود.متاسفانه پایه ضعیفی در محاسبات و ریاضی دارم.
> حالا نمیدونم کلا بیخیال کنکور بشم یا برم دنبال یه کار دیگه.
> هزینه مشاور هم ندارم که از 50 تا 300 هزار تومن ماهی باید بدم.کانون شرکت کردم پارسال که بهترین ترازم 5800 بود.
> یکم شمورت بدین بهم تا شاید بتونم یه تصمیم مناسب بگیرم.
> منابع هم گاج و خیلی سبز و همین چیزای رایج رو داشتم.
> دعا به جونتون سپاس!


داداش شرایط من هم مثل خودته. حتی من یکی دو سالی ازت بزرگترم. البته وضع درسام بهتر از این کارنامه تو هست. پس فکر کنم حرف همدیگه رو بهتر میفهمیم.
شما هم مثل من از درس فاصله داشتی و شرایطتت خیلی فرق داره با یه دانش آموز کنکوری اینو خودت بهتر از هر کس دیگه ای میدونی. من وضعیت تو رو در 2 مورد از دیدگاه خودم میگم.
1. ببین داداشم بی تعارف باهم صحبت کنیم وضعیت درصدهای تو نشون میده راه طولانی در پیش داری. *راهیه که غیر ممکن نیست ولی خیلی سخته.* اینم قبول ندارم که بگی من نخوندم و اینجوری شده. این نوعی دلخوشی کاذب هست. خب اصل کار همین خوندنه دیگه که شما نخوندی. ساده بگم بهت ریاضی 0 درصد و فیزیک 2.3 درصد رو به 50 رسوندن انرژی خیلی زیادی می بره. یا شیمی 32 سال 98 رو بتونی به 70 برسونی کار ساده ای نیست. داداشم ببخشید منو این مدل راحت میحرفم باهات بعنوان برادر خودم که شرایطتتو با تمام وجود درک میکنم دارم میگم چون سن سالمون مثل هم هست، عزیز دل وضعیت درسات خوب نیست یا بذار دهه شصتی باهات صحبت کنم تعطیله درسات (بجز زیست) اینارو باید روشون تک به تک زحمت بکشی. انرژی زیاد روشون بذاری. بازم تاکید میکنم *غیر ممکن نیست ولی سخته.*
2. دوست من اگه میخای بخاطر پول و در آمد بیای کنکور بدی   از نظر شخص من راههای بهتری رو میتونی امتحان کنی که بحث در  مورد  این کارها رو میذاریم کنار. تو این سن و سال بیای سمت رشته های  تجربی و بگی من مثلا تو سن n سالگی میخام به پول برسم از نظر من یکم جای فکر بیشتری داره. مگر اینکه به رشته های دیگه مثل فیزیو و بینایی فکر کنی. یه مسئله خیلی خیلی مهم دیگه ای هم که هست در آمد حین تحصیلته. خودت میدونی *یا باید بنیه مالی ت قوی باشه و از یه جایی بهت پول برسه یا خانومت شاغل باشه و موقتا خرج زندگی رو ایشون بده که البته اینم بستگی به روحیات خودت داره که بتونی قبول کنی یا نه. بحث عزت نفس و اینا ...*
شاید بگی تو خودت چرا اومدی داری کنکور میدی؟ خب در جواب باید بگم من بخاطر  پولش نیومدم. *شما هم اگه علاقه داری باید بگم که خیلی خیلی خوش اومدی به  این راه. ارزششو داره آدم بخاطر علاقش زحمت بکشه.* 
مشاور و اینجور چیزا هم که به درد من نخورد. به سن و سالمون فکر نکنم بخوره. یعنی پشتیبان خودم از خودم چند سال کوچیکتر بود و اکثرا من اونو راهنمایی می کردم :Yahoo (20):  ولی در مورد نظام جدید و نظام قدیم و منبع و کلاس و دی وی دی من هیچ نظری به هیچ کس نمیدم. چون این چیزا شخصیه و بستگی به شرایط اون شخص داره. ولی اینو با توجه به تجربه خودم میگم با این وضعیت درسی  در مورد رفتن به قلمچی تجدید نظر کن چون شرایط قلمچی برای بچه هایی خوبه که پایه خوبی دارن (این هم یه نظر شخصیه البته). من معمولا تا ازم سوال نکنن عادت ندارم به کسی تز بدم. ولی این چیزارو سبک سنگین کن دیگه. اگه مردشی بسم الله

اینم بگم امسال چند تا از بچه ها که تو شرایط ما بودند رتبه های خیلی خوبی آوردند و همشون پزشکی دندان آوردند. پس کار نشد نداره

----------


## hamed_habibi

> جالبه اکثرا دارن میگن زیستو بالای 90 بزنی، عمومیاتم بالا بزنی ریاضی فیزیکتم 70 یا 80 بزنی میتونی !!!!!


​منظورشون این بود روهم 70 80بزنی...امسال با زیست 90ریاضی 16 فیزیک 42 یکی 1100منطقه دو شد یعنی معادل منطقه سه میشه 500 600...قرار نیست همه رو 80بزنی ک

----------


## hamed_habibi

ایشون از 200کا رسیدن به 1189 منطقه دو

----------


## arshaa

> ایشون از 200کا رسیدن به 1189 منطقه دو


سنجش بهش شك نكرده دوباره ازش كنكور بگيره؟

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> با سلام به دوستای گلم که وقت گذاشتین و دارین میخونین.
> حالا نمیدونم کلا بیخیال کنکور بشم یا برم دنبال یه کار دیگه.


اگه می خوای رشته های تاپ قبول بشی به نظرم برای کنکور 1400 و نظام جدید سرمایه گذاری کنی بهتره. چون از بین 8 تا درس، فقط زیستت یه کم خوبه و %66 هم واسه کنکور 98 یه درصد کاملا معمولیه. ولی روی 7 تا درس مشکل اساسی داری و یه کم بعیده بشه توی 9 ماه همشون رو با هم بالا آورد. البته تو این انجمن همه انیشتین هستن و الان میان میگن آره می تونی و خواستن توانستنه ولی خودشون الان پشت کنکور چهارمشون هستن.
من پارسال بهمن از سطح صفر شروع کردم و 12 هزار آوردم ولی ساعت خوندنم بالا بود و دانش آموزش ضعیف و متوسطی هم نیستم.

----------


## reka

ببین دوست عزیز امسال کسانی بودن که با میانگین درصدای نزدیک به 70 حتی نتونستن پزشکی تعهدی بیارن، با این وضعیت رقابت و هجوم ملت به کنکور تجربی چه تضمینی است که سال آینده با میانگین 75 یا 80 پزشکی قبول شد؟! 


> ​منظورشون این بود روهم 70 80بزنی...امسال با زیست 90ریاضی 16 فیزیک 42 یکی 1100منطقه دو شد یعنی معادل منطقه سه میشه 500 600...قرار نیست همه رو 80بزنی ک

----------


## reka

همه رو روی هم 70 یا 80 زدن خیلی میتونه متفاوت باشه ببین مثلا شما تمامی اختصاصیا رو 70 میزنی میانگینت میشه 70 ولی یکوقت میای زیستو 90 میزنی ریاضی فیزیکو 50 و شیمی رو 70 میزنی اونوقت خیلی ترازت فرق میکنه ..... به قول مختار باید گفت: لطفا در کارهایی که به آن علم ندارید و در آن جاهل هستید وعده های صدمن یه غاز ندهید 


> ​منظورشون این بود روهم 70 80بزنی...امسال با زیست 90ریاضی 16 فیزیک 42 یکی 1100منطقه دو شد یعنی معادل منطقه سه میشه 500 600...قرار نیست همه رو 80بزنی ک

----------


## پتروس

> سلام به دوست عزیزم به نظرم از گرداب کنکور بیا بیرون هرچند بیرون هم خبری نیست  .....


سلام دوست عزیز درست میگید خودمم موندم و دودل هستم بین امتحان دادن و رفتن پی زندگی.نظرتون قابل تامل بود

----------


## پتروس

> داداش شرایط من هم مثل خودته. حتی من یکی دو سالی ازت بزرگترم. البته وضع درسام بهتر از این کارنامه تو هست. پس فکر کنم حرف همدیگه رو بهتر میفهمیم.
> شما هم مثل من از درس فاصله داشتی و شرایطتت خیلی فرق داره با یه دانش آموز کنکوری اینو خودت بهتر از هر کس دیگه ای میدونی. من وضعیت تو رو در 2 مورد از دیدگاه خودم میگم.
> 1. ببین داداشم بی تعارف باهم صحبت کنیم


*من نمیخوام کاری رو توجیه کنم.اما  میبینم همون قد که خوندم نتیجه گرفتم.چه روزهایی بود که مطالعه نکردم خصوصا عمومی ها و ریاضی و فیزیک  وقت گذاشتم و چند فصلشون رو خوندم اما برام نامفهوم بود نمیفهمیدم چین.از فیلم هم استفاده کردم.
اره دارم مشورت و جمع بندی میکنم ببینم چه کاری درسته ایا میتونم و توانشو دارم چند ماه بشینم درس بخونم یا نه.
بخاطر فقط پول که نه اما حس مفید بودن رو الان خیلی احساس نمیکنم.برای همین هدفم همینه .اره پزشکی و دندون که تو سن و سال من یخورده عجیبه بیشتر بنظرم همون فیزیو زودتر به نتیجه میرسم دیگه رویاییش  دندون.
دارم از نظر و تجربه دوستانی مثل شما استفاده میکنم که بتونم بهترین تصمیم را بگیرم.چون بیرون مشاور و مغلم و پشتیبان که نظرشون صددرصد دلسوزانه و واقعی نیست.خیلی خیلی مردد هستم اما خوب تا دو سه روز اینده تصمیم رو میگیرم
رتبت چند شد؟
میدونم راه خیلی سختیه .پیج دو سه نفر از کسایی که امسال قبول شدن رو داشتم تو سال به حد مرگ درس خوندن و کارشون به بیمارستان کشید تا تو این رقابت وحشتناک قبول شدن.میدونم باید زجر و زحمت بکشی اونم کسی مثل من با این پایه.
امیدوارم به چیزی که میخوای برسی.*

----------


## پتروس

> اگه می خوای رشته های تاپ قبول بشی به نظرم برای کنکور 1400 و نظام جدید سرمایه گذاری کنی بهتره


*سلام اره زیستم فقط یکم خوبه.من ادعایی ندارم و نکردم .به هر حال ممنون.نه 1400 خیلی دیره یا امسال یا هیچ وقت چون هم سن هم حس هم چند تا دلیل ریز و درشت دیگه نمیتونم اینقد وقت و مهمتر پول بزارم برای منایع جدید.نمیدانم تصمیم درست و به نفعم چیه.*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> همه رو روی هم 70 یا 80 زدن خیلی میتونه متفاوت باشه ببین مثلا شما تمامی اختصاصیا رو 70 میزنی میانگینت میشه 70 ولی یکوقت میای زیستو 90 میزنی ریاضی فیزیکو 50 و شیمی رو 70 میزنی اونوقت خیلی ترازت فرق میکنه ..... به قول مختار باید گفت: لطفا در کارهایی که به آن علم ندارید و در آن جاهل هستید وعده های صدمن یه غاز ندهید


​والا تاالان متوجه این شدم شما کلا دوسنداری ایشون نتیجه بگیره ب علم باشه ک خب شما ی چندسالی عقب تری گلم اون موقع ک مدرسه بودی  15سالت بود ما کنکور دادیم رفتیم دانشگاه بعدش الان باز برگشتیم..این حرفایی هم ک میزنی  انقد شنیدم و خلافش دیدم .

----------


## hamed_habibi

برادر  عزیز بشین درستاو بخون به حرف هیچکس گوش نده لازم بود برو دانشگاه شهرتون ببین چ خبره یکی دونفر ببین حرف بزن...شما  لازم نیست همه روز صد بزنی 90بزنی قبول شی میتونی رشد کنی...رو نقطه قوتت زیستت کار کن بیا بالا شیمی هم برسون 60 65 ...ازاد پردیس اینا هم دانشگاهن و شاسن بالایی داری...شما نباید بگی من فلان رتبه شدم باید بشینی ببینی با چ انرژی صرف وقتی رتبت چند شد ؟هرروز 10ساعت خوندی ؟هرهفته 1000 تا1500تست زدی؟واسه همون زیستت چند تا کتاب زدی؟اصلا 3هزار تا تست زدی؟اینارو بشین با خودت حل کن بعد نتیجه رو قیاس کن با شرایط سال 98...اینجا کسی تعادل نداره اغلب عقده ایی حسود هستن اصلا راهی جز خوندن نداری هیچ راهی...اشتباه نکن خامی نکن  خیلیا مثل من بااین فکر ک باید 3سال 2سال بخونن هرسال گند زدن ...شاید ی سال 10ماه مرتب میخوندن الان رفته بودن...طرف میگه از بهمن 10 12ساعت خوندم شدم 12هزار خب این ادم خنگه دیگه باید بیخیال بشه یعنی اگر  ی درسم خوب میزد زیر 10هزار بود سیاست داشته باش بخون..رو جاهایی تمرکز کن خیلی مهمن عین دروس  زیست ادبیات عربی...درکل اینو بدون هیچکس دل سوز تو نیست..انیا با توجه ب شکست ها موفیت های خوشدون نظر میدن نه شرایط تو....یاعلی مدد

----------


## _Nyusha_

چقد درصداتون خوب بود
99 میترکونین اگه بخونین و تنبلی نکنین

----------


## hamed_habibi

> چقد درصداتون خوب بود
> 99 میترکونین اگه بخونین و تنبلی نکنین


​نیوشا خانوم متاسفانه خیلیا تو تایپیک این بنده خدارو ناامید کردن زیست زده هفتاد میکگن خیلی عقبی ..واقعا بعضیا خیلی مریضن

----------


## _Nyusha_

> ​نیوشا خانوم متاسفانه خیلیا تو تایپیک این بنده خدارو ناامید کردن زیست زده هفتاد میکگن خیلی عقبی ..واقعا بعضیا خیلی مریضن


یکم حسادته 
خیلی درصداش واس کسی که این همه سال دور بود عالیه
من که مطمئنم 99 اگه بخونه عالی میشه کنکورش

----------


## hamed_habibi

> یکم حسادته 
> خیلی درصداش واس کسی که این همه سال دور بود عالیه
> من که مطمئنم 99 اگه بخونه عالی میشه کنکورش


​دقیقا عمومی ها ک کاری نداره زیست هم بلده شیمی فیزیک ریاضی بیاره بالا قبوله ...یاز نیست ریاضی فیزیک 7080بزنه ک...شیمی زیست خوب بزنه جبران میکنه...بنده خدارو ناامید میکنن اوف

----------


## _Nyusha_

> ​دقیقا عمومی ها ک کاری نداره زیست هم بلده شیمی فیزیک ریاضی بیاره بالا قبوله ...یاز نیست ریاضی فیزیک 7080بزنه ک...شیمی زیست خوب بزنه جبران میکنه...بنده خدارو ناامید میکنن اوف


امید چیزیه که کوه رو هم جا به جا میکنه

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> طرف میگه از بهمن 10 12ساعت خوندم شدم 12هزار خب این ادم خنگه دیگه باید بیخیال بشه یعنی اگر  ی درسم خوب میزد زیر 10هزار بود


خیلی جالبه  :Yahoo (20): 
من با این درصدها که توی 5 ماه به دست آوردم و تا الان زیست شناسی رو نخوندم خنگم و باید بی خیال بشم  :Yahoo (20): 



اون وقت کسی که رشته ش تجربی و رشته ی دانشگاهیش زیست بوده و درصدش با من یکیه و یه سال خونده باید بخونه  :Yahoo (20): 
در ضمن به نظرم ابعاد دهانت رو در حدی که ماهیچه هاش اجازه میدن باز کنی بهتره وگرنه پیام بعدی رو در حد خودت جواب میدم.

----------


## hamed_habibi

[QUOTE=MoeinSanjary;1541974]خیلی جالبه  :Yahoo (20): 
من با این درصدها که توی 5 ماه به دست آوردم و تا الان زیست شناسی رو نخوندم خنگم و باید بی خیال بشم  :Yahoo (20): 



اون وقت کسی که رشته ش تجربی و رشته ی دانشگاهیش زیست بوده و درصدش با من یکیه و یه سال خونده باید بخونه  :Yahoo (20): 
در ضمن به نظرم ابعاد دهانت رو در حدی که ماهیچه هاش اجازه میدن باز کنی بهتره وگرنه پیام بعدی رو در حد خودت جواب میدم.[/QUOTE
نمیدونم بچه کدوم روستایی 
تو ثابت کن 5ماه خوندی اینارو زدی باورکن 500تومن میزنم ب کارتت قسم میخورم

----------


## hamed_habibi

> خیلی جالبه 
> من با این درصدها که توی 5 ماه به دست آوردم و تا الان زیست شناسی رو نخوندم خنگم و باید بی خیال بشم 
> 
> 
> 
> اون وقت کسی که رشته ش تجربی و رشته ی دانشگاهیش زیست بوده و درصدش با من یکیه و یه سال خونده باید بخونه 
> در ضمن به نظرم ابعاد دهانت رو در حدی که ماهیچه هاش اجازه میدن باز کنی بهتره وگرنه پیام بعدی رو در حد خودت جواب میدم.


500بهت میدم هم اندازه  پول توجیبی ی سالت

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> 500بهت میدم هم اندازه  پول توجیبی ی سالت


آقا فک کنم تو کلا مشکل کمبود فهم و شعور داری.
رسید کتابای کنکور که پارسال خریدم رو بذارم خوبه؟
برو تاپیک قلم چی کارنامه های تابستونم رو ببین تا بفهمی خنگ کیه.

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> نمیدونم بچه کدوم روستایی


اوه این قسمتش رو الان دیدم. پس از نظر تو روستایی بودن یه فحشه  :Yahoo (20): 
یعنی من **** به سر در اون دانشگاهی که به حیوونی مثل تو بخواد مدرک پزشکی بده.

----------


## hamed_habibi

> آقا فک کنم تو کلا مشکل کمبود فهم و شعور داری.
> رسید کتابای کنکور که پارسال خریدم رو بذارم خوبه؟
> برو تاپیک قلم چی کارنامه های تابستونم رو ببین تا بفهمی خنگ کیه.


شما کمبود داری ک ی ادم ناامید میکنی  شما تنگ نظری ..انسانیت نیت نداری مردم گیلان خیلی خوبن  تو نمیدونم چرااینجوری هستی
فقط برای ناامید کردن پیام میزاری اصلا شما خوندی شدی 10هزار برفرض 4ماهع خوندی روزی 12ساعت ایشون داره میگه من نخوندم زیاد  ب کیفیا دتایم مطالعه س ک واسه شما بالا بوده چرااخه ناامیدش میمکنی...یعنی همه اونایی ک از تیر خوندن ازهمه اونایی ک از مهر یا دی خوندن جلو میزنن؟معنیش این نیست ی سال خوندن

----------


## hamed_habibi

[QUOTE=MoeinSanjary;1541991]اوه این قسمتش رو الان دیدم. پس از نظر تو روستایی بودن یه فحشه  :Yahoo (20): 
یعنی من **** به سر در اون دانشگاهی که به حیوونی مثل تو بخواد مدرک پزشکی بده.[/QUOTEنه نه خودتنو قاطی اون مردم زحمت کش نکن منظورم فرهنگ کم خردی بود ن اینکه فحش باشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوست عزیز من اشتباه کردم منو ببخش ولی  دیگه کیسی ناامید نکن...انشاا سال 99 دو رقمی بشی

----------


## _Nyusha_

> اوه این قسمتش رو الان دیدم. پس از نظر تو روستایی بودن یه فحشه 
> یعنی من **** به سر در اون دانشگاهی که به حیوونی مثل تو بخواد مدرک پزشکی بده.


دوست عزیز 
شما هم سال بعد میترکونی بخونی
استارتر هم سال ها دور بوده از درس 
خب خوب زده انصافا جفتتون سال بعد بترکونین انشالا

----------


## shadi55

به عنوان یک خانوم با شرایط مشابه شما.میگم اگر علاقه مطرح نیست .پشت کنکور نمونید

----------


## Sanazbst

> خیلی جالبه 
> من با این درصدها که توی 5 ماه به دست آوردم و تا الان زیست شناسی رو نخوندم خنگم و باید بی خیال بشم 
> 
> 
> 
> اون وقت کسی که رشته ش تجربی و رشته ی دانشگاهیش زیست بوده و درصدش با من یکیه و یه سال خونده باید بخونه 
> در ضمن به نظرم ابعاد دهانت رو در حدی که ماهیچه هاش اجازه میدن باز کنی بهتره وگرنه پیام بعدی رو در حد خودت جواب میدم.


اگه دوس داشتین میشه بگین رتبتون چند شده با این درصدا ؟

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> اگه دوس داشتین میشه بگین رتبتون چند شده با این درصدا ؟


گفتم که صفحه ی قبل. زیرگروه 1 منطقه ی 2 شد 12463.

----------


## Sanazbst

> گفتم که صفحه ی قبل. زیرگروه 1 منطقه ی 2 شد 12463.


ببخشید ندیدم
فکر میکردم ۷ ۸ هزار شده باشین

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> ببخشید ندیدم
> فکر میکردم ۷ ۸ هزار شده باشین


خودم هم همین فکرو می کردم ولی بدی کنکور آسان همینه که داوطلب های متوسط و ضعیف، همه با هم قاطی میشن.

----------


## پتروس

*از همه دوستان که منو راهنمایی کردن و امید دادن و حتی نا امید کردن سپاسگذارم.
امیدوارم هر کسی اگر تلاش گر هست در کاری که انجام میده موفق باشه.
دوستون دارم زیاد!*

----------

